# Sticky  Tailtypes of bettas: Males and females



## Betta man

Updated info and pictures is on bettacare.webs.com.
http://bettacare.webs.com/


----------



## Fishy friend2

Hmm. Female delta tail bettas can have as little as 2 rays. I would personally include how many rays HM female bettas can have. Up to 16
You are missing a few primary, tail types such as doubetail, round tail, spade tail, and delta tail for males.
Other than those few edits. Good job! I would have made it but you beat me to it, lol.


Here is a better example of a veiltail female. This picture better shows the pointed anal fin IMO


----------



## Chard56

I feel that both Betta man and Fishyfriend need to do a lot more research if they are going to try to make an article like these. Just as a few examples. Halfmoons can have as little as 2 rays and as many as 32. Crowntails come in single ray, double ray; double double ray and up to 16 ray. Saying most but not all Halfmoon Plakats have 180 degree caudal spread is not correct. If it doesn't have 180 degree caudal then it isn't a Halfmoon period. I probably have over 2,000 Betta pictures including eggs in the nest, fry pics and 4 and a half years of males and females I've bred raised and sold. If you need some help with this just ley me know. Many of your statemnets are wrong and misleading. I'm sure you both know from personal experience just how hard it is to find correct and helpful information and you are trying to be helpful with these presentations so "get it right".


----------



## Guest

Chard56 said:


> I feel that both Betta man and Fishyfriend need to do a lot more research if they are going to try to make an article like these. Just as a few examples. Halfmoons can have as little as 2 rays and as many as 32. Crowntails come in single ray, double ray; double double ray and up to 16 ray. Saying most but not all Halfmoon Plakats have 180 degree caudal spread is not correct. If it doesn't have 180 degree caudal then it isn't a Halfmoon period. I probably have over 2,000 Betta pictures including eggs in the nest, fry pics and 4 and a half years of males and females I've bred raised and sold. If you need some help with this just ley me know. Many of your statemnets are wrong and misleading. I'm sure you both know from personal experience just how hard it is to find correct and helpful information and you are trying to be helpful with these presentations so "get it right".


Chard: Aren't all male fins long and not short? I know the female fins are short, but can a male betta have short fins like a female? That is what is confusing me with this thread, because I have not seen a male with short fins like a female.


----------



## Fishy friend2

Chard sells short finned males. They are plakats


----------



## Betta man

They're called plakats. You are right chard, they are only halfmoon plakats if they are 180 degrees. I was speaking of halfmoon gene mixed with plakat genes. I didn't know that halfmoons could have 32 rays. Isn't that rare though? If halfmoons have 2 rays, how do you tell if they're halfmoons? I know kylie has some females that have longer finage, but I thought they didn't have to have longer fins then the other females... thanks for the corrections!


----------



## Fishy friend2

im a bit confused. i took a look at chards auction and some of his so called HM PK's didnt have that 180% spread


----------



## Chard56

2 ray or 32 ray they still have to have a 180 degree caudal spread to be a Halfmoon. I've had Copper Super Deltas that are 2 ray and come close to 180 degrees.







@ Fishy Friend 2 > It doesn't surprise me that you are confused. You're still trying to be a know-it-all. Just because I didn't catch the HMPK in a full flare doesn't mean it doesn't have a 180 spread. You're just trying to be nit-picky because I called you on your uninformed breeding article and you wouldn't know the difference between a Traditional, symetrical or asymetrical Plakat and whether it was a Halfmoon or not. If you don't want to be called on a particular point or supposed "fact" that's your problem. I calls 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## Guest

Chard56 said:


> 2 ray or 32 ray they still have to have a 180 degree caudal spread to be a Halfmoon. I've had Copper Super Deltas that are 2 ray and come close to 180 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Fishy Friend 2 > It doesn't surprise me that you are confused. You're still trying to be a know-it-all. Just because I didn't catch the HMPK in a full flare doesn't mean it doesn't have a 180 spread. You're just trying to be nit-picky because I called you on your uninformed breeding article and you wouldn't know the difference between a Traditional, symetrical or asymetrical Plakat and whether it was a Halfmoon or not. If you don't want to be called on a particular point or supposed "fact" that's your problem. I calls 'em as I sees 'em.


+1 for Chard56! I have a halfmoon that isn't flaring out his fins so that I can get a good pic of him.

That is a nice halfmoon betta!


----------



## Betta man

It doesn't look like a 180 degree spread. Maybe it's just the pic. I had one that would do that.


----------



## Fishy friend2

.....removed


----------



## chipmunk1210

Angelclown said:


> +1 for Chard56! I have a halfmoon that isn't flaring out his fins so that I can get a good pic of him.
> 
> That is a nice halfmoon betta!



That picture is of the Copper Super Delta not the HMPK that fishyfriend was critiquing earlier in the thread. 

Bettaman & fishyfriend:

I am sorry, I don't think you should make your own thread like this unless you have the experience to back it up. To get that kind of experience you usually have to either be a huge hobbiest or a true breeder for a number of years.


----------



## Fishy friend2

What's the definition of a huge hobbiest? Constantly importing fish? Selling many different things, including live plants and live food cultures on AB, doing research constantly? Heating the house temperature for there bettas? Dedicated to the well being of a Betta? Spawning bettas weekly?


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmm...looks like i ain't such a huge hobbyist....maybe i oughtta quit....lol.
i'm just a rookie at this stuff..still learning all the time...so i got a long ways to go....and i am just too old to go back to school...


----------



## Guest

lohachata said:


> hmmmmm...looks like i ain't such a huge hobbyist....maybe i oughtta quit....lol.
> i'm just a rookie at this stuff..still learning all the time...so i got a long ways to go....and i am just too old to go back to school...


You are never too old to go back to school.


----------



## lohachata

actually i am too old for school...and most likely i wouldn't learn anything..early stages of alzheimers does weird stuff to you...i'll have to go to the bathroom and once i get there i have forgotten why i went...go back to the desk only to have to get up to go again in 5 minutes...can't tell you how many times i found myself standing with the refridgerator door open wondering how i got there...
but there are a few things i do remember....


----------



## Guest

I see. I can understand about alzheimers. My grandma has it but she can remember who the family is.


----------



## Betta man

You start to forget everything. My grandpa has it and introduced my uncle as his girlfriend and me as his dad. The picture is of a hmpk, it's just not in full flare. Best pic of him I could get. I'll change the thing about him.


----------



## Nameless

Saw this while browsing, and now I am upset. Not with the article itself, as I don't really care what my betta's tail looks like as long as she is happy and healthy. No, I am more upset with the responces. Instead of making snarky remarks about someone's lack of experiance you could help them out by sharing what information you know so that people can better their articles. What does it matter that someone got something wrong? Once you tell them the correct answer they will know it!

Besides, a good article is usually reached by the collaboration of more than one person pooling their information. Then there are less gaps in information and truly wonderful advice can be shared. But instead what you have here is people mocking each other -_-

I shall, over christmas break (because I usually do homework from the time of waking until I hit the bed at night), do as much research as I can to help you with your article Betta Man. I honestly don't know that much about fish at all, but I didn't know anything about hermit crabs or Florida history until I started to research it. You don't have to be an expert aquariust to do research. =)


----------



## Betta man

I know. Some people just don't have manners online. I personally don't mind what chard said because he is experienced and I trust his advice, but some of the others annoyed me. I have learned a lot about bettas since then, and have updated this a little. I am planning on writing a thing about betta imbellis as I keep them. When I wrote this report, I had found a lot of incorrect information which really messed me up.


----------



## ELI82

I hope someone can help me Identify my female betta. here is a picture of her. I hope someone who has more knowledge can help me Identify her strain or her Kind??


----------



## 2forgetful

*Veil Tail*

I was looking for info on the tails. My first boy was sold has veil tail. He sure is pretty. Do you agree? Veiltail?


----------

